

Any Brazil hackers around looking for startup partners? - rnc000

Please drop a comment with contact details and areas of interest.
======
jrcapa
I'm from Porto Alegre and would like to hear your ideas. Have a blog ?

Our interests should be somewhat related anyway because we hang out on
yc.news. ;)

------
jrcapa
Oh, i just found it out on your profile.

------
railsberto
from Sao Paulo

------
rnc000
guess not :/

